# angeln inm sueden thailands



## bflow (25. Juli 2010)

hi @ all

ich bin gerade in thailand genauer gesagt in phuket, patong beach und ich moechte unbedingt auf irgend eine art angeln egal wie hauptsache keine tausende bhats an irgendwelche piraten geben um dann doch keinen spass zu haben!!! ich bin noch drei tage hier und dann werde ich nach koh samui fliegen und dort eine woche verbringen! falls es sich lojnt zu warten und erst auf koh samui angeln zu gehn ist das auch ok!

ich bin fuer jede info sehr dankbar!


----------



## bflow (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln inm sueden thailands*

kann mir wirklich keiner helfen? erfahrungsberichte uebers angeln in koh samui waeren sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Ronacts (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln inm sueden thailands*

Hi Flo

ich würde dir ja gerne helfen, kenne mich aber da nicht aus 
Wann kommst du wieder?, Moselfische beissen ganz gut, zumindest die Barsche.
Schöne Urlaub noch und fang was schönes

Gruß ronny


----------



## michel1994 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln inm sueden thailands*

Hi Flo,

hast du keine Möglichkeit dir was bei den einheimischen anglern was abbzugucken? Guck dich doch mal um villeicht siehst du jemanden angeln und guckst einfach wie und wo er es macht.

ansonsten weiß ich immoment auch nicht weiter


Gruß Michel


----------



## bflow (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln inm sueden thailands*

@ronny

ich bin am 5.august wieder in lux. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nicht die möglichkeit angeln zu gehn! Es werden jede menge angeltours angeboten aber die sind für thaiverhältnisse sehr teuer und gefangen wird da um diese jahreszeit Auch nicht viel!! Ich bin aber jetzt auf einer kleinen insel auf der es ein kleines fischerdorf gibt, dort werd ich mich mal unter die einheimischen mischen!!!

Treff dich doch mal mit mike oder gilles die scheinen ja wieder gut zu fangen!!

Ich meld mich wenn ich wieder zurück bin!!!


----------



## citycarper (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln inm sueden thailands*

Hallo Flo,
weiss nicht ob die Infos noch rechtzeitig kommen...
über Samui kann ich nicht viel sagen. Evtl kann man von da aus auch Richtung Koh Rock (siehe weiter unten). Deshalb die Infos zu Phuket: 

Meine Frau und ich waren 3 Jahre in Folge auf Phuket und kennen die Gegend und die Leute sehr gut. Die meissten Boote auf Phuket fahren ab Chalong Bay.

Da gibt es jede Menge einheimische Holzboote mit teilweise veraltetem oder billigem Angelgerät. Einige weinge Boote gehören Ausländern z.B. die Andaman Hooker (Eigner: 'Uwe Schittek) oder die englische Wahoo. Ich hatte mich auch mit einem Schweden unterhalten aber der war sehr unzuverlässig. 

Ab Patong fahren auch Boote -da kenne ich nur das Boot des Chefs (Österreicher) vom K-Hotel in Patong - teuer und mehr was für Leute die nur cruisen wollen und nicht Angeln. 
Wir haben nach 3 Jahren und 12 oder 13 Angelausfahrten folgendes gelernt:
- vergiss die Einheimischen Boote. Die sind zwar am günstigsten, vor allem in der 4er Charter mit anderen Urlaubern. Die fahren IMMER die gleichen Ecken an.
Meistens gehts raus zu den Raja Inseln (2 Inseln -Raja Noi und Raja Yai). Du fängst zu 95% nur kleine Tunas mit vielvielviel Glück mal nen Wahoo, ob Du den dann Drillen darfst wegen den anderen Anglern ist fraglich. 
Wir waren anfänglich mit Surasak Fishing Tours unterwegs -erst mit anderen, dann alleine. Wir konnten den Preis für ein Boot und einen Tag auf ca. 9500Thaibaht pro Tag runterhandeln. Weiss nicht wie das dieses JAhr ist. Fangergebnis: Tuna Tuna Tuna
-Das beste Angeln hatten wir mit Uwe Schittek und seiner Andaman Hooker. Eigener Koch, Kapitän, Uwe als netter Gastgeber und jede Menge Fisch. Wir fingen Snapper, Wahoo, Doraden, Grouper und Rochen. Der Haken: Eine Ausfahrt kostete uns ca. 37000Baht. War aber jeden Baht wert. 

-Fahre wenn möglich um den Vollmond (stärkste Gezeiten).
Da hast Du den meisten Fisch und die wenigsen Lichtfischer (schau mal nachts aufs Meer hinaus) die machen wenns total dunkel ist ALLES platt was Flossen hat. Bei Vollmond geht das mit dem Lichtfichen nicht so gut -> mehr Fisch für uns Angler.

-Die besten Fanggebiete sind:
1.Similan Islands - Topgebiet Nordwestlich von Phuket - zum Schleppen UND Grundangeln am Riff (Bottom Fishing). Hier gibt es Dorade, Wahoo, selten Marlin -beim Bottom Fishing Snapper Grouper, Jacks Rochen und und und.....Fahrzeit 2-3 Tage!
2.Koh Rock - nur schleppen! Nur eine Species - SAILFISH -und davon viele! Farzeit 2Tage!

-Uferangeln ist schwierig -es kommt auf die Stelle an. Da loht es sich wirkich mit Einheimischen zu sprechen. (Vorsicht: Viele "Einheimische" sind zur Urlaubszeit selber nur Gastarbeiter auf Phuket). Am meissten Erfolg hatte ich mit Shrimp oder Tintenfisch - gibts ja in jedem Seafood Restaurant-.

Mir liegt es fern hier Werbung machen. Aber lass  wirklich die Finger von den Thaibooten und buche wenn Du vom Boot aus  angeln willst die Wahoo oder die Andaman Hooker ab Chalong.
Das sind wohl die einzigen professionellen Boote vor Ort.
Das das dann teuer wird ist leider nicht zu ändern, aber verglichen mit den Preisen für ein gutes Boot wo anders auf der Welt kommst Du trotzden günstig weg.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen und wünsche Dir einen Mega Urlaub!

Viele Grüße ins Urlaubsparadies!

Tom


----------



## Sargo (5. August 2010)

*AW: angeln inm sueden thailands*

Hallo Tom,

wao, die besten Infos die ich jeh über Phuket gelesen habe !

Wir waren auch schon mehrmals mit Thai - Booten unterwegs, einmal fingen wir vier kleinere Tunas, sonst nix. Stimmt, daß immer die gleiche
Tour gefahren wird und die sich nicht wirklich Mühe geben.

Anders Samui. Da waren wir wirklich begeistert
vom rock bottom fishing. Wir fingen keine riesigen aber viele verschiedene Fische so um ein kg herum. Die besten zwei nahmen wir mit ins Hotel und haben sie und braten lassen, ein Genuß ! Das war allerdings auch schon vor zehn Jahren, ob es heute auch noch so gut ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Grüße

Jens :q


----------

